
All About Monads - jaydub
http://www.haskell.org/all_about_monads/html/index.html
======
maudineormsby
I was hoping this was an article about Leibnitz. For some reason, his
Monadology is one of the only things I remember from my Modern philosophy
class. Ironically, I spent the entire semester down with Mono.

------
fpgeek
In my opinion, the best of the many, many monad tutorials I've seen. I'm lucky
enough to work with the author.

